

Where do you keep your knowledge base? - iaskwhy

As a developer, I find myself documenting those edge cases I see (or just something new I learn) every now and then in my own knowledge base. Google Sites seems like a good place to keep these details but I was wondering where most people would keep them.
======
dragonbonheur
I'd suggest you keep them locally or wherever you like using Freemind which
can output to HTML, PDF, Flash and as a Java applet.

------
rman666
Evernote

